# Who has higher PSL? (Purely aesthetics) Amnesia or Salludon? Pics attached



## brutal_blackpill (Mar 24, 2020)

It’d be ideal if you can provide an explanation. Everyone knows a 6/10 white person will have more attention than a 6/10 non white one due to racism and all that. The question is purely about facial aesthetics. 

If you write an explanation, use technical terms please.


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Mar 24, 2020)

What is that amnesia?

Both clearly site moggers 
Amnesia got the broadest appeal imo


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Mar 24, 2020)

I didn't pick anything because at their PSL level, it's all up to the toilet's taste.


----------



## Stingray (Mar 24, 2020)

Amnesia because of his more appealing phenotype
Wider face also


----------



## ABC (Mar 24, 2020)

Amnesia reminds me of an American actor. Definitely him.
Apparently his brother was a chad and girls used to use him to get to his brother so god knows how good looking his brother is if girls are using him as a stepping stone.
Amnesia, Salludon and Orb are best looking people to hit the PSL scene I don't even know why Amnesia still uses this site I'm not sure what else he can improve on.


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Mar 24, 2020)

*GANDYLITE*


----------



## JMax (Mar 24, 2020)

Amnesia has wide appeal, but clean-shaven salludon looks like he could star in some old Hollywood black and white romance film. Strong bones.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Mar 24, 2020)

I pick salludon he mogs because of maxilla
Amnesia had surgeries based on what he wanted
Salludons maxilla harminized everything


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 24, 2020)

"muh appeal"

The title LITERALLY SAYS "AESTHETICS WISE" meaning coloring and body are taken out of the equation


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 24, 2020)

left is better face but right i would pick to be


----------



## mattzdeb (Mar 24, 2020)

I mog both


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Mar 24, 2020)

StuffedFrog said:


> I pick salludon he mogs because of maxilla
> Amnesia had surgeries based on what he wanted
> Salludons maxilla harminized everything


What’s your race


----------



## Slayerino (Mar 24, 2020)

curryslayerordeath said:


> *GANDYLITE*
> View attachment 319678


*DarkGandyLite

Jfl. look at Gandy's eyes and Salludon's eyes. Who do you think is squinting like his life depends on it?!


----------



## Moggy (Mar 24, 2020)

Salludon looks great in this picture.


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Mar 24, 2020)

salludon looks godly, i cant imagine lookin like that,opening up the front camera. wtf


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 24, 2020)

aesthecially wise salludon mogs and lt's not even close
appel wise it's amnesia and not even close too at least on dating apps.


----------



## Moggy (Mar 24, 2020)

What surgeries did salludon get.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 24, 2020)

Holy shit Salludon mogs so hard shaved. I take back all my Salludon bashing this nigga is god-tier.


----------



## Moggy (Mar 24, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Holy shit Salludon mogs so hard shaved. I take back all my Salludon bashing this nigga is god-tier.


This is the first time I have seen him clean shaven and he is probably one of the best looking males I have seen.


----------



## SexyMofo (Mar 24, 2020)

What the actual FUCK did Salludon get done??? He claims hard mewing and bonesmashing but there’s no way you can get results like this, especially past puberty. @Salludon share your secrets bro.

This gotta be a different person JFL


----------



## john2 (Mar 24, 2020)

Salludon absolutely mogs Amnesia him imo. His phenotype isn't even a failo, it's not repulsive, instead it's more exotic. Wide PFL, eye area and nose completely mogs Amnesia's imo. That's why Salludon is the better looking between the two. Idc if hie's ethnic. He even looks younger than amnesia due to the collagen and clear skin.


----------



## Chadelite (Mar 25, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Holy shit Salludon mogs so hard shaved. I take back all my Salludon bashing this nigga is god-tier.


jfl beard is such a failo everyone thinks ur a terrorist


----------



## Brandon10 (Mar 25, 2020)

None of them looks bad but I get uncanny valley vibes from them


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 25, 2020)

Brandon10 said:


> None of them looks bad but I get uncanny valley vibes from them


looks frauded or surgerymaxxed and autistic stare.


----------



## StuffedFrog (Mar 25, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> What’s your race


I'm not a curry


----------



## Titbot (Mar 25, 2020)

SALLUDON LOOKS LIKE GANDY THATS WHY HE MOGS


----------



## bebzon123 (Mar 25, 2020)

Salludon is unreal


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Mar 25, 2020)

If Salludon is tall I can see him modelling tbh. He looks like young Gandy.


----------



## DianabolDownie (Mar 25, 2020)

Ngl, this is hard af

He looks way better without beard in my opinion, maybe he could still use stubble tho


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Mar 25, 2020)

Salludon literally looks like Gandy
and Amnesia looks like the typical chads I see here on a daily fucking basis in australia

No cap if Salludon was here he is extremely exotic looking and I guarantee bitches would cold approach him instead

Amnesia on the other hand wins in online dating scene and has very strong appeal

In my opinion tbh Orb mogs


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 25, 2020)

Arvid mogs


----------



## no_coat_no_soap (Mar 25, 2020)

salludon


Swolepenisman said:


> Arvid mogs



yeah by -2psl


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 25, 2020)

Arvid is just 16 he's not done growing, he has great potential tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 25, 2020)

Amnesia is faggot and i hope he kills himself


----------



## LordNorwood (Mar 25, 2020)

For pure facial aesthetics its Salludon. IRL its Amensia.


----------



## Cope (Mar 25, 2020)

Salludon, but Amnesia would/does better with women. I'd rather look like Amnesia.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 25, 2020)

no_coat_no_soap said:


> salludon
> 
> 
> yeah by -2psl



Cope Arvid is 8 psl 16 year old


Swolepenisman said:


> Arvid mogs


Tbh


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Mar 25, 2020)

Amnesia because he had that epic thread about women approaching. Saludon could never


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 25, 2020)

Amnesia obviously mogs since white


----------



## Moggy (Mar 25, 2020)

no_coat_no_soap said:


> salludon
> 
> 
> yeah by -2psl



He gained like 1 P/S/L going clean shaven. Looks better than most mm's.


----------



## Feanor (Mar 26, 2020)

salludon. amnesia has no collagen.


----------



## OverForMe (Mar 26, 2020)

WTF SALUDON DID WTF WTF HE DID 
HOW THE FUCK HE GOT THAT PREMIUM JAW 
NOT EVEN THE BEST SURGEON CAN GIVE YOU THAT


----------



## Gosick (Mar 26, 2020)

Salludon mogs and l would rather look llke Salludon tbh

l Care more about how my face looks rather then attractlng shallow women


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Mar 26, 2020)

Salludon easy after seeing his god tier jaw


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 27, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> Arvid mogs


Arvid IS Pitt


----------

